# battery for wading??



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Does anybody have any suggestions for a 12v battery for wading that's somewhat light weight but will last for several hours. I am using one of the PVC wading lights that Walmart sells if that helps. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Check here for cheap ones. look under SLA batteries

Here


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

check out west marine..they have smaller deep cycles


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm guessing here.....Do you want it for a backpack?

Some guys will carry the battery that powers a "Emergency Exit" sign. They are totally sealed.

Your looking for one that is in the 10 or 12Ah range.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes I do want it for a backpack


----------

